# 5 new pens



## iclight0 (Apr 1, 2012)

First time doing 30 cal bullet pens.
Done in cherry, oak and walnut.
civil war pens in cherry and walnut.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work! Those civil war pens are intriguing!


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice work.

Robert


----------

